# probiotic ingredients.



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am trying to buy probiotic capsules or powder with the following in, Bifidobacterium infantisLactobacillus plantarumL. SalivariusL. RhamnosusCant find any with these 4 , have found some with 9 strains in which looked good, but didnt have all the above 4 in, any one know of a probiotic that has these 4 strains in them, i dont mind if there are more than 4, but would like those 4 to be in them. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you look at this onehttp://www.greatestherbsonearth.com/nsp/probiotic_eleven.htm


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

The above is a good one, it has FOS in it though so keep that in mind if you are sensitive to it. finding single strain probiotics can be a nightmare depending on teh strain. if you email teh manufacturer of some multi strain cocktails, they may be able to source you individual strains in powdered form if you are willing to buy in bulk. essentially that is what they do, but them in in bulk or cultur ethem themselves and then mix them together with other additives and fillers to make the capsuals. you may have to try quite a few companies though as they can be very funny about selling bulk strain bacteria to teh end user. i have no idea why. cheersIan


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Kathleen that web site and the probiotics mentioned is just what im looking for, but they dont ship outside the usa, i live in england.IanIs there anywhere in england that you know of, that i could get the probiotic with the above ingredients in. the one Kathleen mentioned sounds perfect, but do not ship outside usa.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I searched google UK with those species and found thishttp://www.auravita.com/products/aura/ORBU11110.asp


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks very much Kathleen.I have ordered some.


----------

